# polaris extras



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

What are some good aftermarket companies to buy side by side parts and accessories ( roofs, enclosers, bumpers, lights, tires ect. ) for a polaris??


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

K&S Atv accessories in Pasadena. Kyle and Shawn are great to deal with. Tell them Joey referred


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> K&S Atv accessories in Pasadena. Kyle and Shawn are great to deal with. Tell them Joey referred


I have used them as well and will be putting in another order shortly. I think I need to rename my RZR "Moneypit"


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

FTD Cabs. If you have questions call, super nice folks. they make an awesome one piece diamond plate aluminum roof (single or crew) that has been spray lined black. Myself and 3 buddies all have the same roof and we really like it. They have several different things from radios, speaker enclosures, drink holders, baskets, racks, etc. I am vouching for the roof, love mine.


----------

